# Can you squat 350lbs?



## Doublebase (Apr 28, 2008)

Well...


----------



## Irons77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Not yet


----------



## the other half (Apr 28, 2008)

305 for 3 was my best to date.


----------



## Travis Bell (Apr 28, 2008)

600 I think is my best gym raw squat but that was awhile ago. I haven't maxed in awhile


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 28, 2008)

Something I can press "yes" for, nice.


----------



## Hench (Apr 29, 2008)

squatting 350lbs is not anywhere near as difficult as benching 300lbs. i can squat 350lbs x 12 without much difficulty. if you wanted the two lifts to be roughly equal, it would look as follows:

                                    Bench 300lbs  =  Squat 500lbs


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Paul Definitly. Lee Definitly not after back surgery can't even touch 225


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 29, 2008)

Moondogg said:


> squatting 350lbs is not anywhere near as difficult as benching 300lbs. i can squat 350lbs x 12 without much difficulty. if you wanted the two lifts to be roughly equal, it would look as follows:
> 
> Bench 300lbs  =  Squat 500lbs



I wasn't going for that.  I just think a 350lb squat is impressive.


----------



## largepkg (Apr 29, 2008)

Moondogg said:


> squatting 350lbs is not anywhere near as difficult as benching 300lbs. i can squat 350lbs x 12 without much difficulty. if you wanted the two lifts to be roughly equal, it would look as follows:
> 
> Bench 300lbs  =  Squat 500lbs




Agreed, I've never gone above 405 but that was for quite a few reps over a year ago. Knee surgery last year and 2 lumbar herniations will prevent me from ever squatting again.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 29, 2008)

Jesus fucking christ you are falling apart.. you old fart.


----------



## vader (Apr 29, 2008)

380 my one rep max


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 29, 2008)

I'll never forget the time I went to my friends pussified gym and walked in to the squat rack warmed up and after that did reps as to floor with 315.
That's the first time I ever had the pleasure of stopping people in their tracks while lifting.
It wasn't much but in that gym I guess no one ever squatted.


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 29, 2008)

I used to do 500 for two sets of 5 after about 4 work sets a little lower.  That was ten years ago when I actually worked in the gym and had free nitrotech shakes.  I went up to 315 lately and thats the highest I've been in about five years. Never really been much of a fan of real heavy lifting.


----------



## vader (Apr 29, 2008)

I really like working with 315 for my regular sets.
3 or 4 sets of 8 to 10 will set my legs on fire.Thats a full squat of course,immediately followed by stiff legs.


----------



## Swede (Apr 29, 2008)

315 x3, but doubt I will ever lift more than 315.  I will increase the reps though.  How about a deadlift question?


----------



## Brydges (Apr 29, 2008)

Posted 495# x 10 last week, below parallel.  

<->


----------



## vader (Apr 29, 2008)

you shoulda put the cookies on each side to make it an even 500


----------



## largepkg (Apr 29, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Jesus fucking christ you are falling apart.. you old fart.



You really know how to build ones self esteem.


----------



## thewicked (Apr 29, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> I wasn't going for that.  I just think a 350lb squat is impressive.



spot on with that comment..for years i didn't squat because i was scared of it.. well i wanted to get into powerlifting and squatting was a must. I could leg press easily 20plates up to 36plates for sets of 20 down to 10 no problem..

first time squatting... couldn't even hit 315 for a single. Squatting is the KING of leg exercises. Not squatting on the smith which WILL hurt your knees along with everythign else but squatting in a cage for safety..i've never seen my legs look this good and be this powerful in a LONG time! High rep squats while playing iwth your stance will blow your legs up more than any other leg exercise combined with anohter one.. 


so for those that don't squat or those that do and don't feel good about their numbers...anything over 225 is a sick squat..especially if you take it to the floor like a good little girl LOL!


----------



## thewicked (Apr 29, 2008)

oh yeah...don't like regular squats..

front squats are SICK! here's a video of my personal best... 455 front squat on a parallel box. i know some of you guys like to see a show...

VERY fun!   they take soem getting used to..but if you have a back back or have knee problems...front squats take all that out the window and still make you work your ass off!


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 29, 2008)

I am very skeptical about the number of 350 squatters that voted in this poll.  Seriously, at a gym, I see approximately 1/20 lifters squat to proper depth, and when they do, it is rarely with any decent weight.

I have, however, squatted a deep 350 before, yes.  I recently did 365 on a below parallel box as well.


----------



## thewicked (Apr 29, 2008)

CowPimp said:


> I am very skeptical about the number of 350 squatters that voted in this poll.  Seriously, at a gym, I see approximately 1/20 lifters squat to proper depth, and when they do, it is rarely with any decent weight.
> 
> I have, however, squatted a deep 350 before, yes.  I recently did 365 on a below parallel box as well.



depends on the gym you go to..if you go to a powerlifting gym 500lbs is norm... 

if you go to a corporate gym or ymca.. 315 makes you a god. IT's all relative!


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 29, 2008)

thewicked said:


> depends on the gym you go to..if you go to a power lifting gym lbs is norm...
> 
> if you go to a corporate gym or YMCA.. 315 makes you a god. It's all relative!


True, when I finally got to 315 the big boys barely noticed but at Ballys I was a Star...a Star for 5 precious minutes.


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 29, 2008)

yea i'm always a little to a lot below parallel


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 29, 2008)

CowPimp said:


> I am very skeptical about the number of 350 squatters that voted in this poll.  Seriously, at a gym, I see approximately 1/20 lifters squat to proper depth, and when they do, it is rarely with any decent weight.
> 
> I have, however, squatted a deep 350 before, yes.  I recently did 365 on a below parallel box as well.



Yeah, I have a hard time believing soxmuscle squats 350 but I could be wrong.  I mean 5' 7" @ a buck 50.  Seems a little farfetched.  Def possible but I will need to see a vid of this.


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 29, 2008)

the other half said:


> 305 for 3 was my best to date.





Swede said:


> 315 x3, but doubt I will ever lift more than 315.  I will increase the reps though.  How about a deadlift question?




Same here, that was a while ago, I'm not even really close to that now... more like 275.... _maybe_


----------



## TROJANNATION (Apr 29, 2008)

I generally go with high rep sets on squats and try to do two working sets of 315x20 but my personal best 1RM is 575 on squats and 395 on bench.


----------



## biggfly (Apr 29, 2008)

CowPimp said:


> I am very skeptical about the number of 350 squatters that voted in this poll.  Seriously, at a gym, I see approximately 1/20 lifters squat to proper depth, and when they do, it is rarely with any decent weight.
> 
> I have, however, squatted a deep 350 before, yes.  I recently did 365 on a below parallel box as well.



I agree...not to be a dick...just seems some of these claims are a bit much. I can squat basically PARALLEL ONLY at about 405, but to do ass to floor sets @ 315 for numerous sets and numerous reps, I couldn't do it I don;t think. My legs are fairly strong, or so I thought anyways. Hell, maybe I am a pussy @ 6'0 and 207 and benching almost 4 bills as well. I think I am out of whack maybe??!!


----------



## biggfly (Apr 29, 2008)

biggfly said:


> I agree...not to be a dick...just seems some of these claims are a bit much. I can squat basically PARALLEL ONLY at about 405, but to do ass to floor sets @ 315 for numerous sets and numerous reps, I couldn't do it I don;t think. My legs are fairly strong, or so I thought anyways. Hell, maybe I am a pussy @ 6'0 and 207 and benching almost 4 bills as well. I think I am out of whack maybe??!!



Again not to be a dick, or applicable to all...


----------



## biggfly (Apr 29, 2008)

Brydges said:


> Posted 495# x 10 last week, below parallel.
> 
> <->



Seriously?? Mang....


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 30, 2008)

biggfly said:


> I agree...not to be a dick...just seems some of these claims are a bit much. I can squat basically PARALLEL ONLY at about 405, but to do ass to floor sets @ 315 for numerous sets and numerous reps, I couldn't do it I don;t think. My legs are fairly strong, or so I thought anyways. Hell, maybe I am a pussy @ 6'0 and 207 and benching almost 4 bills as well. I think I am out of whack maybe??!!


I'm 5'7''. Too be honest I was ashamed to say I only do 315.


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 30, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> I'm 5'7''. Too be honest I was ashamed to say I only do 315.



But you voted and said you do 350.


----------



## Hench (Apr 30, 2008)

it really is all relative, im only young, but im 6' 1'' and 209lbs, and squatting 350lbs is no problem. i train in a really old school bodybuilder/powerlifter gym about 5 miles from where i live. 350lbs is a warm up weight for quite a lot of guys, but the standard would vary greatly from gym to gym


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 30, 2008)

i have no idea i dont do squats becouse i dont like the sound of my bones snapping.


----------



## vader (Apr 30, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> i have no idea i dont do squats becouse i dont like the sound of my bones snapping.



dude you really need to start doing squats.
You will never have muscle if you don't do squats.


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 30, 2008)

lol really for me to do squats people would laugh. i really cant do them due to my ankle.


----------



## vader (Apr 30, 2008)

I know guys who have pins in their ankles and all sorts of stuff yet they still do them.


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 30, 2008)

pins would be nice. i shatterd my nevicular bone, and part of my ankle. that was misdiognosed. bout two years after the fact they realized what happend now i have  a degenerative bone disease. lots o fun.


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 30, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> pins would be nice. i shatterd my nevicular bone, and part of my ankle. that was misdiognosed. bout two years after the fact they realized what happend now i have  a degenerative bone disease. lots o fun.



yaaaayy!!! 


lots of fun....I wish you well.  

I sprained my knee ten years ago and it still hurts a bit and is weak.  Plus my family just doesnt have the best knees.  My knee does feel better after a few days of heavy squats though.  Gotta warm up for like ten minutes though.


----------



## tomuchgear (Apr 30, 2008)

thanks for i am used to it at this point. this all happend after i turned 18 so i have been dealing with it for a long time no worries.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 30, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> But you voted and said you do 350.


My bad, I thought it was 315 like the other thread.
I'm sure I can get there though, I always excelled at squats.
My legs are big.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 30, 2008)

When I first started doing them I didn't want to do them due to my bad knees, turns out it helped my bad  knees.

I started using 115 pounds...yes I was scared shitless of the squat.
I started to add 5 pounds then 10 pounds every week. At times I jumped to a quarter if it felt light.
I started to feel confident with the squat and in three months I was able to squat 315.
I was proud of myself that day, from weak knees to muscular legs.
Too bad I had a weak bench during this time.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 30, 2008)

biggfly said:


> I agree...not to be a dick...just seems some of these claims are a bit much. I can squat basically PARALLEL ONLY at about 405, but to do ass to floor sets @ 315 for numerous sets and numerous reps, I couldn't do it I don;t think. My legs are fairly strong, or so I thought anyways. Hell, maybe I am a pussy @ 6'0 and 207 and benching almost 4 bills as well. I think I am out of whack maybe??!!


I find it easier going ass to floor, I notice a lot of people claim they can do such amount of weight yet they go down 2 inches from the squat rack thinking they went parallel.

It's easier on my knees if I continue all the way down rather than just stopping at parallel, I think they would snap.


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 30, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> I find it easier going ass to floor,.



Agreed.


----------



## cou9816 (Apr 30, 2008)

Well I'm a faithful BIG SQUAT TUESDAY


----------



## cou9816 (Apr 30, 2008)

Well I'm a faithful BIG SQUAT TUESDAY guy. I have been doing squats for some time. My best to date is 550. It's not near what I would like it to be my goal by the end of the summer is a 600+ squat. I will keep yall updated on the progress


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 30, 2008)

405 3x2 recently

405lbs x 2 1st set
405lbs x 2 2nd set
405lbs x 2 3rd set
365lbs x 3 4th set
365lbs x 3 5th set


----------



## Brydges (May 1, 2008)

vader said:


> you shoulda put the cookies on each side to make it an even 500



True, true.  500 does sound so much cooler than 495, though I usually talk in numbers of plates, rather than weight.

<->


----------



## Brydges (May 1, 2008)

That shit was retarded!  You must have walked backwards a country mile to find that box.  Impressive work, but damn, use a bench next time that slides nearer to where you are unracking the weight.  Hate to bail with that kind of weight trying to walk backwards.  But anyway, that's a solid front squat.

<->



thewicked said:


> oh yeah...don't like regular squats..
> 
> front squats are SICK! here's a video of my personal best... 455 front squat on a parallel box. i know some of you guys like to see a show...
> 
> VERY fun!   they take soem getting used to..but if you have a back back or have knee problems...front squats take all that out the window and still make you work your ass off!


----------



## tomuchgear (Sep 4, 2008)

well reserecting this thread becouse a whole summer of busting my ass. my squat is now 455 as of today seven reps.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 4, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> well reserecting this thread becouse a whole summer of busting my ass. my squat is now 455 as of today seven reps.



You squatted 455 for 7 reps?


----------



## GOtriSports (Sep 4, 2008)

Merkaba said:


> I used to do 500 for two sets of 5 after about 4 work sets a little lower.  That was ten years ago when I actually worked in the gym and had free nitrotech shakes.  I went up to 315 lately and thats the highest I've been in about five years. Never really been much of a fan of real heavy lifting.



I feel the same way. Real heavy lifting is not my thing. I do like strength gains, but at the same time I already look fairly big and I am only repping 215 3x10 sets. If I was doing something like 500 I would probably be massive and I don't really like the HUGE body builder look.


----------



## tomuchgear (Sep 4, 2008)

KelJu said:


> You squatted 455 for 7 reps?



yep since june i have been busting my ass to get my strength up. with a killer training plan in place, plus some great prohormones here the past couple weeks. my strength keeps goin on the up. trieng to get to five hundred. i barely made the final rep. my legs were freaking shaking so bad.


----------



## readyformore (Sep 4, 2008)

yeah... did squats once and can do that lol


----------



## Merkaba (Sep 4, 2008)

readyformore said:


> yeah... did squats once and can do that lol



Well, you need to keep trying.  Do goblet squats or something til you get better form.  Squats need to be in your program unless you have a bad back or something similar.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 4, 2008)

Merkaba said:


> Well, you need to keep trying.  Do goblet squats or something til you get better form.  Squats need to be in your program unless you have a bad back or something similar.



That isn't what he meant.


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 4, 2008)

I don't know squat.


----------



## tomuchgear (Sep 4, 2008)

readyformore said:


> yeah... did squats once and can do that lol



reread my post smart ass. i have been training this way since june. i didnt list my starting squat wieght.


----------



## readyformore (Sep 4, 2008)

Merkaba said:


> Well, you need to keep trying.  Do goblet squats or something til you get better form.  Squats need to be in your program unless you have a bad back or something similar.



exactly why i dont, i have a bad back.



tomuchgear said:


> reread my post smart ass. i have been training this way since june. i didnt list my starting squat wieght.



wasent talking about your 455 or whatever i was talking about 350... i cant do 455... thats to much for me... cant even do it once


----------



## Hoglander (Sep 4, 2008)

thewicked said:


> depends on the gym you go to..if you go to a powerlifting gym 500lbs is norm...
> 
> if you go to a corporate gym or ymca.. 315 makes you a god. IT's all relative!



YESS!!!! 

I'm a god X 1.285 for reps! Do gods vomit because I have twice in a year doing squats??


----------



## tomuchgear (Sep 4, 2008)

readyformore said:


> exactly why i dont, i have a bad back.
> 
> 
> 
> wasent talking about your 455 or whatever i was talking about 350... i cant do 455... thats to much for me... cant even do it once



oops sorry bro. i misunderstood your post.


----------



## danzik17 (Sep 4, 2008)

Max right now is probably around 230-235lbs.  I'll get there eventually.


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 4, 2008)

biggfly said:


> I agree...not to be a dick...just seems some of these claims are a bit much. I can squat basically PARALLEL ONLY at about 405, but to do ass to floor sets @ 315 for numerous sets and numerous reps, I couldn't do it I don;t think. My legs are fairly strong, or so I thought anyways. Hell, maybe I am a pussy @ 6'0 and 207 and benching almost 4 bills as well. I think I am out of whack maybe??!!



Let me see if I understand this correctly.  You can bench press almost 400 pounds, but you can't do ATF squats with 400?  Not sure I'd call my legs "fairly strong" with those numbers.  

Not that I'm bragging about myself.  The best I ever got was 405 for 8 going ATF.  That was 10 years ago.  Now, after knee surgery, I don't normally try to get more than about 315.  (But I can do 350.)


----------



## biggfly (Sep 4, 2008)

ALBOB said:


> Let me see if I understand this correctly.  You can bench press almost 400 pounds, but you can't do ATF squats with 400?  Not sure I'd call my legs "fairly strong" with those numbers.
> 
> Not that I'm bragging about myself.  The best I ever got was 405 for 8 going ATF.  That was 10 years ago.  Now, after knee surgery, I don't normally try to get more than about 315.  (But I can do 350.)



Ya you understood it right...so??? Knee surgery...blah blah..ya my legs are fairly strong as is the rest of me...course I am minus excuses...cough cough.


----------



## mcveigh1 (Sep 4, 2008)

yeah people like to inflate their stats... 

my best was 315x4 "about" parallel

here's the typical inflated post
5'9" 147
495 bench
620 squat

LOL yeah


----------



## DesertFox (Sep 4, 2008)

I usually work out with 230lbs. I have not tried my max yet but I know it is not 350lbs. I figure within 4 or 5 months I may reach that, soccer helped me loads on getting nice big legs and they will get bigger I hope.


----------



## Mista (Sep 4, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> i have no idea i dont do squats becouse i dont like the sound of my bones snapping.





tomuchgear said:


> lol really for me to do squats people would laugh. i really cant do them due to my ankle.





tomuchgear said:


> well reserecting this thread becouse a whole summer of busting my ass. my squat is now 455 as of today seven reps.


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 5, 2008)

biggfly said:


> Ya you understood it right...so??? Knee surgery...blah blah..ya my legs are fairly strong as is the rest of me...course I am minus excuses...cough cough.



Relax, I wasn't trying to get personal, just an observation.  If your bench and your squat are the same, it means something is most definitely wrong.  A healthy weight lifter should be able to squat at least 50% more weight than he can bench if he's working all body parts equally.  Your numbers seem to indicate you're spending too much time working chest, not enough time working legs or a little of both.  Again, just an observation of something you might want to take a closer look at. 

Peace and good lifting to you.


----------



## tomuchgear (Sep 5, 2008)

Mista said:


>



lol figured that would come up. trial and error. still have trouble with calf raises but gettin stronger.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 5, 2008)

ALBOB said:


> Relax, I wasn't trying to get personal, just an observation.  If your bench and your squat are the same, it means something is most definitely wrong.



No it doesn't. Right now I am squatting the same as I am benching and you would be hard pressed to find some one who thinks my leg program is not adequate. My goal isn't to squat 500lbs and have knee surgery in 4 years. .  

Everyone is is gifted in different ways, and there is no right ratio of one lift to another.


----------



## biggfly (Sep 5, 2008)

ALBOB said:


> Relax, I wasn't trying to get personal, just an observation.  If your bench and your squat are the same, it means something is most definitely wrong.  A healthy weight lifter should be able to squat at least 50% more weight than he can bench if he's working all body parts equally.  Your numbers seem to indicate you're spending too much time working chest, not enough time working legs or a little of both.  Again, just an observation of something you might want to take a closer look at.
> 
> Peace and good lifting to you.



Get a clue....look at some of the power lifters on here...like Kelju said, it depends on each individual. My workout program is on point, more so than yours, I would bet a fortune on that. There are guys,power lifters, on here that are raw benching(say Travis Bell, and these numbers are NOT his exact #'s, just hypothetical) say 600 lbs, I ASSURE you they are not squatting near 1000. You don't know what you are flapping about.


----------



## Travis Bell (Sep 5, 2008)

I can raw bench over 500 and my raw squat is a little over 600. 

biggfly is right, each persons physiology will have a pretty big effect on their maxes as will genetics. 

My program is focused around my benching. My raw squat hasn't really gone up or down for the last year or so. Mostly because I don't care. But my raw bench has gone up almost 70lbs. 

ALBOB, I don't know where you came up with the idea that lifters should just naturally be able to squat 50% more than they bench but I've never heard of that before nor do I really think that it is an absolute for everyone.


----------



## tomuchgear (Sep 5, 2008)

ya as for my squating had no idea i could safely squat till i tried. according to the doc that gave me my mmi i shouldnt be able to lift or carry over 25lbs without pain. well alot older now. only pain i get any more other than transitions in the ankle is from doing any thing with calves. so my calf raises are at a low wieght seated. standing not great either.


----------



## Rubes11 (Sep 5, 2008)

right now i couldnt squat 350 last december 375x2...not weight lifting for 9 months will kill ya


----------

